# Which companies cater to the ridiculously tall?



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Which companies cater to the really tall, as in building a 23" or larger frame. I'm 6'8" and 260#s, looking to upgrade for 2013. I currently ride a 23" Specialized Hardrock, which only barely fits- The seat post has about 10" out and I've had to put a taller and longer stem & riser handlebar to make it so my hands don't go numb. I'm wondering what other oem's make bikes that will fit?

So far, I know:
Specialized
Trek
Zinn (way out of my range)

what else?
As an aside, i find it ironic that both the Santa Cruz "Tallboy" and anything made by Giant, are anything but made for the vertically enhanced...


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Ventana makes 24" frames...made in USA so they're not cheap but they are less than a Zinn


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey, we're like the same size exactly.

I was riding a 21" Kona Munimula (26" Wheels) but broke the frame in 2 places and was looking at a new bike. 

For how I ride my short list was - 

Surly Ogre 24" - $1500
Trek Superfly AI Elite 23"- $2500
Specialized Stumpjumper 23"
Giant XTC Carbon 22" - $2000
Kona Big Kahuna 22" - $2300

I ended up finding a 04 Hardrock Comp frame in a 24", spending only $350 total since my parts were all decent on my broken bike.

When I do buy a bike I'm really leaning towards the steel surly. And definitely 29" wheels. The stance on the bike is just better. Where you've been perched on top of the bike, the feel with the 29" is you're in the bike..

I've broken one too many Aluminum bikes to trust them. If I don't torque the back wheel or do the odd big jump there's just no point lol


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Add Turner to the list.


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> Add Turner to the list.


Oooo didn't realise that Turner made the 5.Spot in a 2xl(23") size. :thumbsup:
It just jumped to the top of my list for my next fs build.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

edit: double post


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

Yup, Ventana, Turner, *Surly*, and Specialized are about it. I have had plenty of bad luck with Trek/Fisher's full suspension rigs, so I would not recommend them. I am a little bit taller, and a little bit lighter than you and have custom bikes now. Things finally fit!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Lenz Sport also make an XXL


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Gigantic said:


> Which companies cater to the really tall, as in building a 23" or larger frame. I'm 6'8" and 260#s, looking to upgrade for 2013. I currently ride a 23" Specialized Hardrock, which only barely fits- The seat post has about 10" out and I've had to put a taller and longer stem & riser handlebar to make it so my hands don't go numb. I'm wondering what other oem's make bikes that will fit?
> 
> So far, I know:
> Specialized
> ...


uh... the XXL tallboy is as big as any of the stock bikes on your list. Giant, yeah, but it seems like a pretty typical asian company name, where they probably didn't really know what the word meant when they selected it.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Given you are one inch taller than me and 10lbs heavier, there are more variables than that if you are not comfortable on a 23" bike. I've just sold a 21" OnOne ScandAL and have a 23" Turner Sultan that is so comfortable it is silly. Look at your flexibility and other aspects.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Joules said:


> uh... the XXL tallboy is as big as any of the stock bikes on your list. Giant, yeah, but it seems like a pretty typical asian company name, where they probably didn't really know what the word meant when they selected it.


There is no XXL Tallboy in the current Santa Cruz lineup.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Home make an XXL


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

access at performancebikes.com makes a 29er in a 23" frame


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Gigantic said:


> There is no XXL Tallboy in the current Santa Cruz lineup.


maybe you should inform santa cruz of that fact, they don't seem to be aware:
Santa Cruz Bicycles TALLBOY CARBON

oh, I see, they have the XXL in carbon but not metal. Which makes them the only company in the industry to have more sizes in carbon than aluminum. Weird.


----------



## Skyline35 (May 24, 2005)

A XXL Tallboy LTc version (long travel, carbon) is now, or soon will be, available to the public:

http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/tallboy-ltc-xxl-size-now-works-crossposted-29er-forum-779422.html


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Joules said:


> maybe you should inform santa cruz of that fact, they don't seem to be aware:
> Santa Cruz Bicycles TALLBOY CARBON
> 
> oh, I see, they have the XXL in carbon but not metal. Which makes them the only company in the industry to have more sizes in carbon than aluminum. Weird.


My guess is that it's possible to upsell a aluminum frame buyer into carbon, where it's highly unlikely that someone wanting carbon is going to go for aluminum. It's still odd that they opted not to produce a XXL.


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just picked up a 2012 XXL Carbon Tallboy directly from Santa Cruz in their clearance sale on the SC website for $1550! Has the CTD Kashima shock. They now have a five year warranty as well. I am 6'6"


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess I overlooked it, assuming that superclydes would gravitate to aluminum over carbon- I never even looked at their carbon offerings.


----------



## jpdiller (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's my XXL Tallboy LTc









I'm 6'9" and 270 fits and feels good!

Way better picture.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Specialized
Trek
Zinn
Ventana 
Turner
Surly
Santa Cruz
Lenz
2 Souls
Access/PerformanceBikes.com


----------



## 501Levi (Jul 12, 2012)

Holy hell your a big dude!!!!  :eekster:

I'm 6'6, 190 pounds... I ride a Ventana El Comandante SS 22"


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Turner Sultan XXL. I'm 6'7" and 250lbs with a 40" standover. The bike is plenty big enough.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

TooTallUK said:


> Turner Sultan XXL. I'm 6'7" and 250lbs with a 40" standover. The bike is plenty big enough.


nice!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> Specialized
> Trek
> Zinn
> Ventana
> ...


Rocky Mountain


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Kona's 22" frames run really large for the size. It's their XXL. 

Kona Satori looks rad and is available in a 22" ST. 

Most of their bikes are available in XXL.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Specialized
Trek
Zinn
Ventana 
Turner
Surly
Santa Cruz
Lenz
2 Souls
Access/PerformanceBikes.com
Rocky Mountain
Fuji makes a 23" frame


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

*With Links!*

Specialized
Trek
Zinn
Ventana 
Turner
Surly
Salsa
Santa Cruz
Sandman
Lenz
2 Souls
Access/PerformanceBikes.com
Rocky Mountain
Fuji


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

If anyone is interested, Santa Cruz still has at least one XXL Tallboy carbon on sale in their online store for only $1550 plus shipping. It has the Kashima RP23. I picked one up, and it is a beautiful bike, especially for about half price! It has the 135mm rear (they switched to 142/12mm maxle), but I used a DT Swiss RWS 10mm skewer, which should be much better than the quick release.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

any other companies?


----------



## svk (Mar 18, 2013)

Cube have a 140 mm FS 29 that get great reviews
CUBE Stereo Super HPC 140 Race
Too small?

I love my Ventana el Capitan 25'', it is almost too big for my 6'7''...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I have mixed thoughts about 22" frames; are they really big enough for the ridiculously tall?


----------



## XXLspot (Mar 12, 2009)

Until you ride one, you will not know how much nicer a bike to size is. At least 23" with a long toptube rides so much better.


Gigantic said:


> I have mixed thoughts about 22" frames; are they really big enough for the ridiculously tall?


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

If you have the means go Zinn (Lenz) - they'll get the HT length/height correct which always seems to be a blatant deficiency in most frames built for tall folks.


----------



## gwoneg (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm 6'9" and 235 before breakfast. I ride two 29ers - an XXL Specialized Camber and an XL (22") Vassago Chupacabra hardtail. Both of them fit me fine, although I need a Thomson setback seatpost and a 105mm stem on the Chupa. The Camber is plenty big enough for me with only a straight post and a 90mm stem, plus I believe the tube lengths are pretty similar to the full-suspension Stumpjumper 29er. If you have a specialized dealer close by I'd recommend inquiring about their XXL full suspension frames and whether they have one in stock. I'm sure you tall gents can imagine how amazing it was for me to walk into a bike store and fit on a bike pulled right off the rack.


----------



## lionrampant (Sep 28, 2010)

gfs69 said:


> If anyone is interested, Santa Cruz still has at least one XXL Tallboy carbon on sale in their online store for only $1550 plus shipping. It has the Kashima RP23. I picked one up, and it is a beautiful bike, especially for about half price! It has the 135mm rear (they switched to 142/12mm maxle), but I used a DT Swiss RWS 10mm skewer, which should be much better than the quick release.


Thanks for posting this! Snagged one tonight.


----------



## loginhater (Jul 15, 2009)

Gunnar makes a 23.5.

Plus there is always custom.


----------



## rfhestdalen (May 4, 2013)

Soupboy said:


> If you have the means go Zinn (Lenz) - they'll get the HT length/height correct which always seems to be a blatant deficiency in most frames built for tall folks.


Does anyone have a Zinn Terra bike? If so, what are your thoughts. I haven't found any reviews on this bike, 3.0 or 5.0, on the internet. It would be hard to spend a lot of money on a bike for a great fit, but an average ride.


----------



## imtheant (Mar 25, 2013)

If any of you big guys are interested, I just listed an XXL Carbon Santa Cruz Highball in the classifieds as a frameset. Killer bike ( my brother has one in the same size which I rode as a test ) and it fits my 6 6" frame nicely. Love the fact that it weighs a whopping 2.4lbs. Insane.


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

lionrampant said:


> Thanks for posting this! Snagged one tonight.


That's great! How are you liking it so far? I really, really like mine a lot.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Just spent too much time collecting data on a lot of the bikes mentioned here.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ByMVDtz6T8EawBQh1gcRDPqN8oJC3tCy-kdNzjuRI8M/edit?usp=sharing

Full Suspension Trail/AM Bikes

Specialized
* Stumpjumper FSR COMP EVO 29 XXL
Specialized Bicycle Components
> Fork: 140mm travel
> Rear: 135mm travel
> ETT Length: 26.3"
> HT Angle: 68°
> CS Length: 17.9"
> Wheelbase: 48.6"
Trek
* Remedy 9 29 XXL
Remedy 9 29 - Trek Bicycle
> Fork: 140mm travel
> Rear: 140mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.2"
> HT Angle: 67.5°/68.2°
> CS Length: 17.5"
> Wheelbase: 47.99"/48.07"
* FUEL EX 9.9 29 XXL
Fuel EX 9.9 29 XTR - Trek Bicycle
> Fork: 120mm travel
> Rear: 120mm travel
> ETT Length: 26.1"
> HT Angle: 69.5°
> CS Length: 17.8"
> Wheelbase: 47.5"
Zinn
* GIGABIKE XXL (also available as XXXL)
Project Big Custom Series Full Suspension Gigabike AM 29er Mountain Bike | Zinn Cycles website
> Fork: 130mm travel
> Rear: 130mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.5"
> HT Angle: 70°
> CS Length: 18.1"
> Wheelbase: 49.5"
Ventana
* El Capitan XXL
El CapitÃ¡n | Ventana Mountain Bikes USA
> Fork: 140mm travel
> Rear: 130mm travel
> ETT Length: 26.7"
> HT Angle: 68.2º
> CS Length: 17.8"
> Wheelbase: 49.4"
Turner
* SULTAN XXL
Turner Bikes - Turner Bikes - Turner Sultan Frame
> Fork: 140mm travel
> Rear: ???mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.3"
> HT Angle: 69.5°
> CS Length: 18.2"
> Wheelbase: tbd

Salsa
* Horsethief XL
2014 Horsethief XX1 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles
> Fork: 130mm travel
> Rear: 120mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.6"
> HT Angle: 68.1°
> CS Length: 17.2"
> Wheelbase: 46.9"
Santa Cruz
* Tallboy LT Carbon XXL
Santa Cruz Bicycles Tallboy LT Carbon
> Fork: 140mm travel
> Rear: 135mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.9"
> HT Angle: 69.4°
> CS Length: 17.7"
> Wheelbase: 46.6"
Lenz
* Lunchbox XXL
Lenz Sport :: The best full-suspension mountain bikes :: Lunchbox
> Fork: 160mm travel
> Rear: 150mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.3"
> HT Angle: 68°
> CS Length: 16.7"
> Wheelbase: 47.0"
* Behemoth XXL
Lenz Sport :: The best full-suspension mountain bikes :: Behemoth
> Fork: 140mm travel
> Rear: 130mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.3"
> HT Angle: 68°
> CS Length: 16.7"
> Wheelbase: 46.9"
Rocky Mountain
* Instinct BC Edition XXL
Instinct BC Edition | Rocky Mountain Bicycles
> Fork: 140mm travel
> Rear: 130mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.6"
> HT Angle: 66.7 - 68.3°
> CS Length: 17.8"
> Wheelbase: 48.0"
Niner
* RIP 9 XL
RIP 9
> Fork: 140mm travel
> Rear: 125mm travel
> ETT Length: 25.4"
> HT Angle: 69.5°
> CS Length: 17.9"
> Wheelbase: 46.3"
* WFO 9 XL
WFO 9
> Fork: 150mm travel
> Rear: 150mm travel
> ETT Length: 24.4"
> HT Angle: 67°
> CS Length: 17.4"
> Wheelbase: 47.4"


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

Merida also manufactures a lot of bike in size 23" 
Full Suspension - XC Race / Marathon - Big Ninety-Nine CF Team - Merida Bikes International
Not sure how popular is the brand in US


----------



## Saskwatchrider (Feb 3, 2021)

jpdiller said:


> Here's my XXL Tallboy LTc
> 
> View attachment 751791
> 
> ...


Hey Gigantic - I am actually as big as you! 6'9" 260. I was really excited to see your post on the Santa Cruz XXL Tallboy as I am zeroing on that as my dream bike. I noticed your posted this a few years ago. Still loving that bike? How has it held up? Any Mods like longer cranks? wider handlebars or upgrades on tires or shocks you would make for our weight.


----------



## Saskwatchrider (Feb 3, 2021)

Saskwatchrider said:


> Hey Gigantic - I am actually as big as you! 6'9" 260. I was really excited to see your post on the Santa Cruz XXL Tallboy as I am zeroing on that as my dream bike. I noticed your posted this a few years ago. Still loving that bike? How has it held up? Any Mods like longer cranks? wider handlebars or upgrades on tires or shocks you would make for our weight.


Sorry meant Jpdiller


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Saskwatchrider said:


> Sorry meant Jpdiller


holy zombie post!

yeah, I haven't gotten one... yet. It may be my next bike. I went a different route, entirely. I got an XXL Surly Pugsley, which I absolutely hated- the geometry was awful in so many ways. I then had a couple of 907 fat bikes in XL, before settling on a Salsa Bucksaw, which I've had for about 5 years. I've made it work with a 70mm 30º stem and a 175mm dropper post, to get adequate insertion and a decent fit. It looks odd, but rides well and 5 years is the longest I've had a bicycle. I sort of want something else, but frankly, this bike does everything I want to well enough, that I don't have a huge incentive to replace it. Eventually, I'll break it and move on, but until then, it has served me well.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

Clydesdale is a dedicated big person bike brand.

I rode and wrote a review of one of their models, albeit a road bike.


----------

